# Crazy siamese algae eater??



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

One of the SAE's in my tank keeps attacking all of my fish when there's food in the tank! When there isn't any.. they munch algae constantly or fight with each other.. The one who is full of himself also has a spot of fungus growing on him which wasn't there. Is it from the fighting?

How can I prevent this? just feed at night when it's completely dark? and treating this fungus is going to be impossible because I know I'm not going to be able to catch it. :angryfire


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Are you certain that the fish that is attacking the other fish is not a Chinese algae eater?
They are notorious for harrassing other fishes and pretty much lose interest in algae once they reach about three inches.
I have caught loaches and plecos ,by placing a piece of PVC pipe with one end stuffed with filter floss in the tank under a stone to hold it down.
Early of a morning before light's on,,I reach in the tank and place my hand over the end that is open and remove the piece of PVC and see if anything is inside (over a bucket).
Usually takes a few days but eventually, the fishes curiosity or perhaps a sense of security,, leads to the fish finding it's way into the piece of pipe.
Hope this helps.


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

My SAE bullies the cories and rasboras all the time. The only one putting up a fight is my bolivian ram and betta.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I had bully SAE before. Part of why I really don't like them or keep them any more.


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

If you want more friendly fish, get some Oto (otocinclus)


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 3 golden otos alreayd and am getting 3 more, but these things eat everything and rock haha except the one thinks he's all tough.

Might have to give at least him away

They are true SAE without a doubt.


----------



## pbh (Oct 9, 2010)

I have had a lot of SAE over the years but never one that bothered other fish. They chase each other, but no harm done.

Can you post a photo of your SAE?


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

even one of my SAE bullied other SAE's and Otos but doesnot harm them, no fin nipping or anything.
This guy is slightly bigger and the other two usually follow him/her arround . But its fun to watch them 
Its only the fedding time when he starts , but the best one is one of my Amano shrimp he just grabs the algae wafer on which the SAE's and Otos fight and runs , lol


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

chilled_fire said:


> even one of my SAE bullied other SAE's and Otos but doesnot harm them, no fin nipping or anything.
> This guy is slightly bigger and the other two usually follow him/her arround . But its fun to watch them
> Its only the fedding time when he starts , but the best one is one of my Amano shrimp he just grabs the algae wafer on which the SAE's and Otos fight and runs , lol



No harm done that I can see just a food hog scaring them away from the wafers. How can I treat this fungus spoton one? Doubt I could catch him.. he seems stressed and agrivated recently and FAST. Just a lil bully

On my phone so too much work to post a pic . Pg 2 of my tank journal (sig pic) has a picture. They have more colour now and I will snap a pic next time I put down a wafer
Black stripe goes to back of tail, one barbel on each side of mouth, dark golden colour above black band with no light one. They eat tons of algae, and the one bullies when there is food


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

My SAEs are true SAEs also.. my larger one will chase down others for food.. but my rams and angelfish usually put him back in his place.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

As long as they doont have any little teeth or anything that can hurt my corydoras hastatus or golden otos I'm happy. Just going to feed at night so I can see my petricolas come out using a flashlight anyways 


Anyone know the best solution to either trapping an SAE or treating a small fungus patch? Increase water temp?


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

for the fungus.. your probably going to have to manually remove it. As far as trapping a SAE.. ive had good luck with 2 nets.. but it took me about 30 mins to get one.. haha.. i have 4.. do the math


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Manually remove fungus from a fish? :icon_eek:

I'd try some Melafix and Pimafix.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> *Manually* remove fungus from a fish? :icon_eek:
> 
> I'd try some Melafix and Pimafix.


LOL. That's exactly what I thought when I saw that :hihi:

I haven't had the best results with either of those, lost a glow light tetra when I first started up an aquarium. Used salt, increased the heat a bit, and added both. Cottony patch spread almost completely surrounding its back end.. Did nothing to be honest.

I also have corydoras hastatus which are labyrinth breathers which people warn these products will have a negative effect on this organ.


--------------------


You can see the little patch on this one.. Sorry about quality.. they are so speedy and I don't have access to a camera a little better lol.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

from the picture they are true SAE, might be crossocheilus artilimes, crossocheilus langei is slimmer, and good temper.
get a false SAE and they will know who is the boss.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

ridethespiral said:


> As long as they doont have any little teeth or anything that can hurt my corydoras hastatus or golden otos I'm happy. Just going to feed at night so I can see my petricolas come out using a flashlight anyways
> 
> 
> Anyone know the best solution to either trapping an SAE or treating a small fungus patch? Increase water temp?


See previous post with regards to trapping the SAE.You might be suprised.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Melafix and Pimafix IME usually work well for small issues early on. But if what's going around in your tank has already killed some fish, then I'd definitely move on to something stronger. It's just guesswork at best whether what you're dealing with is really bacterial or fungal (takes a microscope to tell the difference), but I personally would try an antibiotic at this point.


----------



## mmelnick (Mar 5, 2010)

I had a SAE that would bullie like that. Someone dropepd him off at the LFS and I "adopted him". He fared well in my cichlid tank, but I would never have trusted him in a comminuty tank.

It's just in thier nature I think.


----------

